# Am I the only one?



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't see anything about this watch in this forum, the Miyota Classic Automatic. Am I the only one who likes it? Finding WUS helped me to find Laco watches and now there are about four others I'd like to own. I ordered this one from Greg at Watchmann.com. Just waiting for it to come in. Does anyone else have this one? How do you like it?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

You're not the only one; I'm nuts about that watch. And I'll be honest, only because it reminds me a lot of a watch that I already own (see below). Even the strap is a perfect representation of the original ones that were issued with the watch. I've come very close to buying this from the Laco Shop on several occasions, most recently this past weekend. The EUR is very weak right now and I know it would be a good time to get it, but I honestly can't decide if I should go for the Miyota or the smaller ETA. The ETA would better match my other watch and is more historically correct size wise.

I can't wait to see your photos - you will post a few photos I hope - because I'd really like to see this model on someone's wrist.


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Uwe. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one. I was looking at the one you like because of the ETA movement. I have one in my Airboss Mechanical. I decided not to when I saw it was 36mm. Anything smaller than 39mm looks odd on my 7.5 inch wrist.
Very nice Stowa, I can see why you would like the Laco Classic.
I will post pics as soon as I get. I'll have to get my wife's help for that, she has the good camera and better computer skills.


----------



## 47 Ronin (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Lenny!

i, much like you am waiting on a Russian watch. I'm not patient enough to wait, lol.

With some assistance from Uwe, I picked up a Laco Flieger just a short time ago. I love that watch! With the exception of the Siberian I'm waiting on, type of movement isn't such a big thing to me. Varity is the spice of life. I want to wear a watch that I believe looks so good, that I will catch myself looking at it. if you like it, go for it.

Now, I did tell Uwe I would be looking at another Laco down the road, and just maybe this could be it. Still down the road that is. First, it looks distinctive enough on it's own, that it doesn't match my current Laco. Second, man I'm a sucker for red. Wanna sell me something, paint it red! That red second hand, just stands right out.

Thanks for bringing this watch to my attention.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got the same size wrist as you Lenny and wear watches that range from 33 to 55 mm. There are too many really nice vintage watches in the 33 to 36 mm range for me to ignore. However, what I've found that really makes a big difference is to use a Bund strap on the smaller cased watches. It creates the illusion that the watch is much larger; that Stowa is a 33 mm and I think it looks great on my wrist, which is why the 36 mm Laco wouldn't be an issue for me. But hey, to each his own as they say.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

I have admired this watch many times on Laco's site. I love the style and the 36mm size of the ETA model. What has prevented me from clicking and buying is the mineral glass crystal. Uwe, do you think Laco would build me one with a sapphire crystal?

Myron


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Myron said:


> I have admired this watch many times on Laco's site. I love the style and the 36mm size of the ETA model. What has prevented me from clicking and buying is the mineral glass crystal. Uwe, do you think Laco would build me one with a sapphire crystal?


I suppose it's a possibility. I'd encourage emailing them and finding out - and of course let us know how you make out, somebody else might be wondering the same thing. Personally, I'd go the opposite direction; I'd really like to see a plexi crystal on it!


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Lenny, you can now say there's another one. I have been musing about this for the last couple of weeks, and reading thru the thread made me go to their online shop again. Seeing that there's few available, I've decided to go for it -- got the Miyota one as well. Cheers


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Kubelwagen, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one. The count seems to be getting higher. Hope you'll post pics also. I'm still waiting like a kid for Christmas.


----------



## boostin20 (Sep 20, 2010)

There's a classic goodness to that watch that I like.


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Lenny0264 said:


> Kubelwagen, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one. The count seems to be getting higher. Hope you'll post pics also. I'm still waiting like a kid for Christmas.


Will surely post pics. Got notified that it was shipped today, ETA in a couple of days time. Like you the anticipation is building...at the same time busy polishing my spiel to the wife when the FEDEX man comes a-knockin :-d


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

kubelwagen said:


> ...at the same time busy polishing my spiel to the wife when the FEDEX man comes a-knockin :-d


That's easy.

"How weird is that honey? FedEx just returned the watch that I recently _*sold*_; I guess I had put the wrong address on the box."


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I like this one as well. But, like Myron, find the mineral crystal to be a turn off.


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't let the fact that it's a mineral crystal bother me. I have a Timex Weekender that I wear at work, it has a mineral crystal. I work in a pretty harsh environment around sharp metal and large machinery(i.e. 4800 ton stamping press). I also have to wear protective gear working around metal, kevlar sleeves and gloves. Kevlar isn't exactly soft and it is always covering my watch. No scratches or swirls on the crystal at all. Me personally, I think mineral crystals hold up quite well. Of course this Laco will never see my work environment nor will any of my other watches.
Not saying this to disrespect anyone's personal preference or start a crystal preference war, just my $.02 .


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Lenny0264 said:


> I think mineral crystals hold up quite well. Of course this Laco will never see my work environment nor will any of my other watches.
> Not saying this to disrespect anyone's personal preference or start a crystal preference war, just my $.02 .


I fully agree with you. But of course this is coming from a person who would like to see plexi/acrylic crystals used more often.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Uwe,

What is it you like about plexi/acrylic crystals? I don't understand,sapphire is almost impossible to scratch,so why would I want anything else? I do know that if there is a scratch, with plexi I can easily polish it out,but I have had watches for nearly ever and have never had an issue with sapphire crystals. 

Not looking to argue just want to see another perspective.

Thanks,

Ren


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Renisin said:


> Uwe,
> 
> What is it you like about plexi/acrylic crystals? I don't understand,sapphire is almost impossible to scratch,so why would I want anything else? I do know that if there is a scratch, with plexi I can easily polish it out,but I have had watches for nearly ever and have never had an issue with sapphire crystals.
> 
> ...


Exactly how I feel. I've had 2 or 3 mineral crystaled watches and they have all ended up scratched to heck. Sapphires? Not one ruined crystal. I'd sooner have a plexi than a mineral glass in any watch I own.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Renisin said:


> What is it you like about plexi/acrylic crystals?


Simply put, it's the feel of them. Plexi is a warm and soft material that makes any watch playing the historic card really pop. If you want an authentic look you go with an authentic material. Conversely, sapphire crystals are cold and hard. For me it's the difference between trimming a vintage item in a well patinaed bronze or a shiny new stainless steel.

The classic reference for this would be a modern Speedmaster with a Hesalite crystal. One look at it at you can imagine it strapped to the arm of an astronaut. Throw a sapphire crystal on it and that effect is completely gone.

Most watch guys are into trick, cool, modern, high-tech, exotic and otherwise best of the best materials. So time and again sapphire crystals get requested. I'll leave them to that. My own concern is what type of mood a watch creates and I'm not one to worry about scratches or marks on a watch; in my mind they're not defects, they're added character. Other than that, some guys claim plexi is more shock resistant than sapphire or mineral crystals.


----------



## forestone (Aug 14, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> Simply put, it's the feel of them. Plexi is a warm and soft material that makes any watch playing the historic card to really pop. If you want an authentic look you go with an authentic material. Conversely, sapphire crystals are cold and hard. For me it's the difference between trimming a vintage item in well patinaed bronze or stainless steel.
> 
> The classic reference for this would be a modern Speedmaster with a Hesalite crystal. One look at it at you can imagine it strapped to the arm of an astronaut. Throw a sapphire crystal on it and that effect is completely gone.
> 
> Most watch guys are into trick, cool, modern, high-tech, exotic and otherwise best of the best materials. So time and again sapphire crystals get requested. I'll leave them to that. My own concern is what type of mood a watch creates and I'm not one to worry about scratches or marks on a watch; in my mind they're not defects, they're added character. Other than that, some guys claim plexi is more shock resistant than sapphire or mineral crystals.


I agree on everything said.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Looking forward to some photos from real-life owners of this watch, especially the 36mm ETA model. 

Would also like to know the lug tip to lug tip measurement on this one. I'm guessing around 45mm?


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Uwe,

I get it now!

Ren


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, it finally came today. Unfortunately I wasn't home to sign for it. I had to go to the post office and pick it up. But it was worth it. Initial impression very nice piece. Strap is a lighter gray than I thought it would be, the pics I saw of it made it almost look black. And it is almost too small for my wrist. I re-measured my wrist and it is actually 8 inches. I always wondered why all straps seemed a little small.
Size-wise the watch is 42mm with 20mm lugs. Lug to lug is 51mm, height is 13mm. It's advertised as being 12mm.
I'm posting a few pics. The wrist shot isn't the best. I'm posting one with it next to my Airboss Mechanical. 
This is a really nice watch, I hope the rest of you will like it also.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, congratulations! 

I actually ordered one myself earlier today but there was a little hiccup with using PayPal and it won't get straightened out until Monday. No problem, I can see from you pictures that it will be worth the wait. It looks absolutely stunning in that side-by-side photo. I quite like the strap too; grey is a really good fit for this watch. So Lenny, what size is your wrist? You look like you might have a big set of ham hocks there. The Miyota Black looks to be a perfect fit for you.

While I'm waiting for my watch, I'm going to start looking for a nice grey strap for it, something that's a little distressed, and based on your comments, a little longer too.


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

> So Lenny, what size is your wrist? You look like you might have a big set of ham hocks there. The Miyota Black looks to be a perfect fit for you.


I measured them again after seeing someone else saying they have 7.5 inch wrist with their strap past the 3rd hole. I measured 8 inches. Uwe, are you going to get the 36mm or 42?


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey congrats, it looks good! 

I found out from Laco that lug-to-lug on the 36mm ETA model is 41.8mm. Too small for my taste.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Lenny0264 said:


> I measured them again after seeing someone else saying they have 7.5 inch wrist with their strap past the 3rd hole. I measured 8 inches. Uwe, are you going to get the 36mm or 42?


With an 8 inch wrist you should be looking at the 55 mm B-Uhr. It would look great on your wrist! I'm very tight on money these days, so I went with the 42 mm. Would have liked the 36 mm on a grey Bund, but I'm sure that I'll be more than happy with the Miyota version. I'm already thinking about a subtle mod for it though, but I'll wait until I have one first.


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> With an 8 inch wrist you should be looking at the 55 mm B-Uhr. It would look great on your wrist! I'm very tight on money these days, so I went with the 42 mm. Would have liked the 36 mm on a grey Bund, but I'm sure that I'll be more than happy with the Miyota version. I'm already thinking about a subtle mod for it though, but I'll wait until I have one first.


I don't know about 55mm, but I don't think i'd have any problem with 44-48mm. 
Now you have me in suspense wondering what your subtle mod will be. Looking forward to finding out.
I really like the case on this watch, now I can't wait to get a Navy Luminous.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Lenny0264 said:


> I can't wait to get a Navy Luminous.


Love mine...


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Uwe, glad to hear that you got one as well. Congrats to you and Lenny0264 -- that makes three of us then! Last night I checked on the Laco online shop and it seems their inventory has been sold out.

Anyways, after a three day wait, the FEDEX man delivered this:




























I didn't expect the gray strap to be as light-colored, as the tone doesn't work for me. I'm thinking of using the spare black strap from my Miyota B, or probably try for a black Bund. For now I have it on a NATO:










Here's a lume shot:










And finally, a family pic:










Cheers


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats Kubelwagen! Like you I think I'm going to change out the strap. Not only because the gray is lighter than I thought, but it's too small for me. I think I'm going to go with something black. Freda has a heavy leather sport I think would look good. 
You've got a good wrist shot there. At least the strap fits you better than me. Enjoy!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Way to go kubel! Loved the lume shot; I think I'm going to enjoy looking at those hands in the dark. Also liked the comparison shot and was surprised that the dial looks more grey than black; if that's the case, the grey strap makes even more sense then. In Lenny's photos the dial looks more black, so maybe it was just how the light was being refracted by the crystal?

I know grey is an unusual colour for a strap, but as I mentioned earlier, I'm pretty sure it's historically accurate. I haven't found an aftermarket grey strap that I like yet - most of them taper from 20 to 18 mm, and I can't stand tapered straps.

Here's a photo from another WUS member (Capt. Canuck) who owns the same Stowa I do, but his has what I think is the original grey strap - or at least one very similar to the what it was originally fitted with.


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry to burst your bubble Uwe, but yes the dial is black -- same as the Myota Typ B. The lighting just made it look lighter. Agree with you, as I'm not a fan of tapered straps. Saw some distressed black / gray straps, its another option I am thinking of.

I've checked K. Knirim's book and I only saw one reference to this watch, just like the Stowa you posted. I read it was a 35mm, ca 1948. Would you say that Stowa was the original manufacturer / designer for it? 

Lenny0264, with a wrist size as yours, I won't have second thoughts on strapping a 55mm! ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I got a new strap for the Classic. I picked up a Di Modell Pilot in black. I put it on today and it really changes the look. I really like it! And it actually fits comfortably. I post pictures tomorrow when I can get pics in the daylight.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Lenny0264 said:


> Well, I got a new strap for the Classic. I picked up a Di Modell Pilot in black. I put it on today and it really changes the look. I really like it! And it actually fits comfortably. I post pictures tomorrow when I can get pics in the daylight.


Photos! Photos! Photos!


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, got some pics. I think I have to read the photography forum to see if we can get tips on how to take better pictures.
So, here's the new strap, a Di Modell Pilot in black. I like it because its large enough for my wrist for starters. I also like the way it adds more width. The steps don't match up perfectly with the lugs, but it's really close. My wife likes it better than the original as well.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

You're right Lenny, it does dramatically change the look and I like the idea of beefing it up for your large wrist. Looks like your new strap tapers too; what is it a 22 reduced to 20 mm? Oh, and no reason to apologize for your photos - nice job.


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> Looks like your new strap tapers too; what is it a 22 reduced to 20 mm? Oh, and no reason to apologize for your photos - nice job.


Thanks Uwe. It tapers back down at the buckle to 20mm. 
As far as the photos go, I'd like to be able to do some shots like you and some others have done. The wife is a freelance photographer on the side and is big into photoshop. I have her go through and doctor them up. So, hopefully someday I will be able to post some "nicer" shots.


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, after seeing Uwe's picture of his Laco Navy Luminous I got one of my own. Here it is in the watch winder my wife bought me for our anniversary. Now the Classic has a winder partner.:-!


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Myron said:


> I have admired this watch many times on Laco's site. I love the style and the 36mm size of the ETA model. What has prevented me from clicking and buying is the mineral glass crystal. Uwe, do you think Laco would build me one with a sapphire crystal?
> 
> Myron


Well, Laco got back to me and Diana says they can't build this watch with a sapphire crystal :-(


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats on the nice pair you have there Lenny. Had to take a second look on the Navy Luminous -- for a while I thought Laco came up with a clean dial, no date window. Must have been the lighting effect... Cheers


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> I suppose it's a possibility. I'd encourage emailing them and finding out - and of course let us know how you make out, somebody else might be wondering the same thing. Personally, I'd go the opposite direction; I'd really like to see a plexi crystal on it!


Agree 100%.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Simply put, it's the feel of them. Plexi is a warm and soft material that makes any watch playing the historic card really pop. If you want an authentic look you go with an authentic material. Conversely, sapphire crystals are cold and hard. For me it's the difference between trimming a vintage item in a well patinaed bronze or a shiny new stainless steel.
> 
> The classic reference for this would be a modern Speedmaster with a Hesalite crystal. One look at it at you can imagine it strapped to the arm of an astronaut. Throw a sapphire crystal on it and that effect is completely gone.
> 
> Most watch guys are into trick, cool, modern, high-tech, exotic and otherwise best of the best materials. So time and again sapphire crystals get requested. I'll leave them to that. My own concern is what type of mood a watch creates and I'm not one to worry about scratches or marks on a watch; in my mind they're not defects, they're added character. Other than that, some guys claim plexi is more shock resistant than sapphire or mineral crystals.


Er.... what he said.

My last 2 watch purchases have both been acrylic crystal. They add character, rather than being designed to be invisible.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't get it. Do my eyes deceive me, or does the longest hand have the shortest lume? Is it to confuse people in the dark?


----------



## Lenny0264 (Feb 11, 2012)

Chris-John said:


> I don't get it. Do my eyes deceive me, or does the longest hand have the shortest lume? Is it to confuse people in the dark?


No, you're not seeing things. Yes the minute hand does have the shorter lume. I don't know if it was intentional, but yes it can be confusing when you first wear it.


----------

